# (se) rencontrer / (se) voir



## nasti

Bonjour,

J'ai lu de différents messages sur le forum concernant les verbes _se rencontrer_, _rencontrer_, _voir,_ _se voir,_ _se retrouver_, etc. 

Pourriez-vous jeter un coup d'oeil sur ma récapitulation (les phrases avec les verbes en question), la corriger (surtout l'emploi des verbes mais d'autres fautes aussi  )?

*1.* On *s'est rencontrés* dans la rue. (= On s'y est croisés par hasard)
*2.* J*'ai rencontré* le médecin pour parler de ta maladie. (= Je suis allé(e) dans le cabinet du médecin par ex. à l'hôpital pour parler de ton état de santé )

J*'ai rencontré* ta maîtresse pour parler de tes notes. (je suis allé(e) dans ton école pour discuter avec ta maîtresse).

*3.* On *s'est rencontrés* pour analyser le projet de la coopération à long terme. (Le rendez-vous, la rencontre formelle a été organisé dans un but précis.)

*4.* J'aime bien *voir* les amis le weekend.
J'aime bien *se voir* avec les amis le weekend.

(=J'aime bien passer du temps avec mes amis).

*5. *
-On* se retrouve* davant le cinéma à 17h et après on va au bar.
-Je vous *retrouve* devant le cinéma, c'est ça ?
-Comme elle ne pouvait pas venir si tôt, elle les *a retrouvés* au bar, elle les *a rejoints* au bar.

Les verbes dans les phrases ci-dessous, sont-ils corrects ?

*6.* J'*ai rencontré* ta maîtresse chez le boucher. (par hasard) 
*7*. Je *retrouve *mon petit ami chaque soir.

Merci !


----------



## Calamitintin

Tout me semble correct.


----------



## snarkhunter

nasti said:


> *4.* J'aime bien *voir* les amis le weekend.
> J'aime bien *se voir* avec les amis le weekend.
> 
> (=J'aime bien passer du temps avec mes amis).


Pour ma part, jamais je n'utiliserais "se voir" à la 1è personne : cette expression me semble impliquer un sujet _impersonnel_... (à l'exception de la forme réflexive pour la 3è personne, au singulier comme au pluriel)


----------



## nasti

Merci Calamitintin et snarkhunter 



snarkhunter said:


> Pour ma part, jamais je n'utiliserais "se voir" à la 1è personne : cette expression me semble impliquer un sujet _impersonnel_... (à l'exception de la forme réflexive pour la 3è personne, au singulier comme au pluriel)



"J'aime bien *se voir* avec les amis le weekend." 

Euh, c'est incorrect... J'aurais dû écrire *me* au lieu de *se*.

Mais de toute façon, ça reste incorrect ? :

"J'aime bien *me voir* avec les amis le weekend."


----------



## 314ns

"J'aime bien me *voir* avec les mes amis le weekend."

ou "On aime bien se voir avec mes amis le weekend."


----------



## Calamitintin

Exact, je n'avais pas vu ce passage. 

J'ai l'ai vu/rencontré mardi dernier.
Tu l'as vu/rencontré mardi dernier.
Il l'a vu/rencontré mardi dernier.
On s'est vus/rencontrés mardi dernier. // On l'a vu/rencontré mardi dernier.
Nous nous sommes vus/rencontrés mardi dernier. // Nous l'avons vu/rencontré mardi dernier.
Vous vous êtes vus/rencontrés mardi dernier. // Vous l'avez vu/rencontré mardi dernier.
Ils se sont vus/rencontrés mardi dernier. // Ils l'ont vu/rencontré mardi dernier.


----------



## nasti

Ah, d'accord, je comprends maintenant! Pas du tout de "se voir" à la première, deuxième et troisième personne du singulier (à part "on"). Merci beaucoup pour ces explications .


"Nous nous sommes vus/rencontrés mardi dernier. // Nous l'avons vu/rencontré mardi dernier." (Calamitintin).

C'est bien ça ? :
*Nous nous sommes vus* - rencontre informelle, par ex. entre amis
*Nous nous sommes rencontrés* - rencontre formelle, par ex. dans le cadre du travail ou rencontre par hasard dans la rue


Bonne journée


----------



## HerbertX

Non, les deux sont interchangeables :
Nous nous sommes vus / rencontrés devant le café X, dans la rue..., sur la place....
Nous nous sommes vus / rencontrés lors de la conférence sur ......


----------



## Maître Capello

HerbertX said:


> Non, les deux sont interchangeables


Non, tout dépend du contexte !

_Rencontrer_ implique en effet souvent une rencontre *officielle*, une rencontre *fortuite* ou une *première* rencontre. Dans ces cas-là, les deux verbes ne sont clairement pas équivalents.


----------



## HerbertX

Ne sont-ils donc pas interchangeables dans le contexte des deux phrases que j'ai données ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Vous n'avez justement pas donné de contexte précis…  En particulier, nous ne savons rien des personnes dont il est question.


----------



## HerbertX

Bon alors, je précise le contexte :
1. première phrase : il s'agit de deux amis
2. deuxième phrase :il s'agit de deux ministres de deux pays différents. Ils se connaissent depuis quelque temps.

Pas interchangeables ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Il nous faudrait encore davantage de contexte, notamment savoir si la rencontre était planifiée ou fortuite et si les deux personnes n'ont fait que s'apercevoir ou on échangé des propos. Selon le cas, les deux verbes ne sont *pas* interchangeables.


----------



## flipper70

Moi je dirais - rencontrer - s'il s'agit de la première rencontre de deux personnes


----------



## flipper70

Je le dirais aussi s'il s'agit d'une rencontre officielle de ministres par exemple.


----------



## HerbertX

En visite la semaine dernière à Kiev,  Paris et Rome, *M. Kerry* a poussé sans succès pour des contacts directs  entre l'Ukraine et la Russie et n'a pas réussi non plus à s'entendre  avec *M. Lavrov* sur un plan de sortie du conflit en Ukraine. Les deux  hommes *se sont vus* trois fois la semaine dernière, à Paris puis à Rome,  et se sont parlés samedi au téléphone. 
http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/mo...on-et-moscou_1498904.html#k6sJxdW8z3xSoz5Y.99

*EN DIRECT. UMP : Copé prêt à revoter en 2014, trop tard répond Fillon 
Grande  première : les deux hommes se sont rencontrés en face-à-face à deux  reprises ce lundi. Les négociations se poursuivront demain. 
*
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/bata...-revoter-en-2014-trop-tard-repond-fillon.html

(Je n'ai pas pu éliminer le gras)

se voir, se rencontrer,........je me demande......


----------



## Thomas1

Merci à tous pour les réponses. 





HerbertX said:


> [...]
> *EN DIRECT. UMP : Copé prêt à revoter en 2014, trop tard répond Fillon
> Grande  première : les deux hommes se sont rencontrés en face-à-face à deux  reprises ce lundi. Les négociations se poursuivront demain.
> *
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/bata...-revoter-en-2014-trop-tard-repond-fillon.html
> 
> [...]



Je me demande si, dans l'exemple au-dessus, l'on peut percevoir une nuance de « lutte » ? C'est sur la base de l'expression « face-à-face » et la signification suivante de « se rencontrer » que cela me semble possible :

*SE RENCONTRER* signifie Se heurter, se choquer. _Deux automobiles se sont rencontrées à ce croisement.  _Il signifie aussi Avoir un combat singulier. _Les deux adversaires se sont rencontrés à tel endroit.
_​ Comment est-ce que les francophones recoivent la phrase ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Oui, on peut. Mais ce n'est pas lié en particulier à l'utilisation de ces verbes. Plutôt au contexte, qui est ici celui de la lutte d'influence sur le plan politique.


----------

